

There are 19 (surface) warships in the British Navy - jackfoxy
http://news.sky.com/home/uk-news/article/16101076

======
ceejayoz
I have a hard time imagining any attacks on the UK that wouldn't as easily be
dealt with via helicopter or fixed wing aircraft. If there's one I haven't
thought of, NATO is 30 miles across the Channel.

